# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 for january 12th



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

i'll post my poll tonight after the acc games, but there is the thread.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

1. Connecticut
2. Duke
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Stanford
6. Saint Joe's
7. Louisville
8. Florida
9. Arizona
10. Cincinnati
11. North Carolina
12. Georgia Tech
13.Oklahoma
14. Kansas
15. Pittsburgh
16. Texas
17. Wisconsin
18. Gonzaga
19. Syracuse
20. Creighton
21. Mississippi st.
22. Vanderbilt.
23. Marquette
24. Texas Tech
25. Seton Hall


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. UConn
2. Stanford
3. Wake Forest
4. Duke
5. North Carolina
6. Kentucky
7. Louisville
8. Arizona
9. St. Joe's
10. Cincinnati
11. Pitt
12. Georgia Tech
13. Kansas
14. Oklahoma
15. Florida
16. Syracuse
17. Texas
18. Vanderbilt
19. Mississippi State
20. Texas Tech


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Wake Forest
3. Uconn
4. St. Joes
5. Duke
6. Cincinnati
7. Louisville
8. Pitt
9. Kentucky
10. Creighton
11. Miss St.
12. UNC
13. Oklahoma
14. Syracuse
15. Gonzaga
16. Georgia Tech
17. Arizona
18. Texas
19. Florida
20. Vanderbilt
21. Kansas
22. Wisconsin
23. Texas Tech
24. Western Michigan
25. Utah St


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 1. UConn
> 2. Stanford
> 3. Wake Forest
> ...


Why is UNC ahead of UK when UK beat UNC?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Stanford
2) UConn
3) Wake Forest
4) Duke
5) Louisville
6) Kentucky
7) UNC
8) Arizona
9) St. Joe's
10) Cincy
11) Pittsburgh
12) Florida
13) Miss State
14) Gonzaga
15) Creighton
16) Syracuse
17) Georgia Tech
18) Vanderbilt
19) Kansas
20) Wisconsin


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

1. stanford
2. wake forest
3. louisville
4. cincinnati
5. duke
6. kentucky
7. connecticut
8. saint joseph's
9. north carolina
10. florida
11. arizona
12. gonzaga
13. texas tech
14. syracuse
15. pittsburgh
16. georgia tech
17. wisconsin
18. vanderbilt
19. kansas
20. creighton





21. mississippi state
22. texas
23. western michigan
24. oklahoma
25. lsu
26. providence


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Connecticut
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Duke
6. Louisville
7. Cincinnatti
8. St. Joes
9. North Carolina
10. Kansas
11. Georgia Tech
12. Arizona
13. Gonzaga
14. Pittsburgh
15. Texas
16. Texas Tech
17. Florida
18. Vanderbilt
19. Syracuse
20. Providence


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1 UConn
2 Duke 
3 Stanford
4 Wake Forest
5 St. Josephs
6 Louisville
7 Kentucky
8 Cincinnati
9 Pittsburgh
10 Arizona 
11 UNC
12 Oklahoma
13 Wisconsin
14 Gonzaga
15 Syracuse
16 Kansas
17 Texas Tech
18 Florida 
19 Texas
20 Illinois 
21 Creighton
22 Marquette 
23 Vanderbilt
24 Purdue 
25 Providence


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Stanford
4. Cincinnati
5. Wake forest
6. Kentucky
7. Arizona
8. Louisville
8. North Carolina
9. Pittsburgh
10. Gonzaga
11. Saint Joe's
12. Syracuse
13. Florida
14. Kansas
15. Wisconsin 
16. Oklahoma
17. LSU
18. NC State
19. Texas
20. Mississippi State


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 20 Illinois
> 24 Purdue


Dude, Illinois just lost to Purdue in Champaign.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont put Illinois, Dont put Illinois, Dont put Illinois

1. UConn
2. Stanford
3. Duke
4. Wake Forest
5. Cincinatti
6. Kentucky
7. Arizona
8. Pittsburgh
9. Louisville
10. North Carolina
11. Oklahoma
12. St Josephs
13. Gonzaga
14. Florida
15. Kansas
16. Wisconsin
17. Georgia Tech
18. Vanderbilt
19. Mississippi State
20. Purdue

21. Syracuse
22. Texas
23. Illinois
24. Providence
25. Creighton

I still believe Illinois is Top 25 despite a 4 pt loss to Purdue but personally I dont care.. Its only a poll  ..


----------



## drhoops (Dec 16, 2003)

1 Stanford 
2 Louisville 
3 Wake Forest
4 Cincinnati
5 UConn
6 Duke
7 Kentucky
8 Pittsburgh
9 St. Josephs
10 UNC
11 Georgia Tech
12 Syracuse
13 Florida
14 Arizona
15 Miss St
16 Creighton
17 Gonzaga
18 LSU
19 Wisconsin
20 Texas Tech
21 Oklahoma
22 Kansas
23 Vanderbilt
24 Florida State
25 Providence


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. UConn 
2. Duke 
3. St Joe's 
4. Stanford 
5. Wake Forest 
6. Louisville 
7. Kentucky 
8. UNC 
9. Arizona 
10. Gonzaga 
11. Cinci 
12. Florida 
13. Oklahoma 
14. Pittsburgh 
15. Creighton 
16. Western Michigan 
17. Georgia Tech 
18. Vanderbelt
19. Marquette
20. Seton Hall 
21. Wisconsin
22. Kansas
23. Syracuse 
24. Utah St 
25. Texas Tech


----------



## mike s (Apr 21, 2003)

1 Stanford 
2 Connecticut 
3 Duke
4 Wake Forest 
5 Kentucky 
6 Saint Joe's
7 Louisville
8 North Carolina 
9 Arizona
10 Cincinnati 
11 Oklahoma
12 Georgia Tech
13 Gonzaga
14 Kansas 
15 Florida 
16 Pittsburgh 
17 Syracuse 
18 Texas
19 Wisconsin
20 Marquette
21 Purdue
22 Texas Tech 
23 Creighton
24 Mississippi State 
25 Vanderbilt


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

1. Wake Forest
2. UCONN
3. Duke
4. Stanford
5. Arizona
6. Saint Joseph's
7. Cincinatti
8. UNC
9. Georgia Tech
10. Oklahoma
11. Louisville
12. Florida
13. Kansas
14. Pittsburgh
15. Texas
16. Gonzaga
17. Wisconsin
18. Syracuse
19. Creighton
20. Purdue
21. Mississippi st.
22. Vanderbilt.
23. Marquette
24. Texas Tech
25. Oklahoma State


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Wake Forest
3. Mississippi State
4. U Conn
5. Duke
6. Kentucky
7. St. Joseph's
8. Pittsburgh
9. North Carolina
10. Cincinatti
11. Arizona
12. Florida
13. Gonzaga
14. Georgia Tech
15. Kansas
16. Wisconsin
17. Louisville 
18. Purdue
19. Oklahoma
20. Vanderbilt


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Stanford
2.	Wake Forest
3.	Connecticut
4.	Duke
5.	Cincinnati
6.	Louisville
7.	Kentucky
8.	St. Joseph’s
9.	North Carolina
10.	Arizona
11.	Pittsburgh
12.	Florida
13.	Gonzaga
14.	Mississippi State
15.	Syracuse
16.	Georgia Tech
17.	Creighton
18.	Vanderbilt
19.	Kansas
20.	Texas
21.	Texas Tech
22.	Oklahoma
23.	Wisconsin
24.	Western Michigan
25.	Utah State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 1. Stanford
> 2. Wake Forest
> 3. Mississippi State
> ...


No Cincinnati...way to go.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Louisville
6. Stanford
7. St. Josephs
8. Cinci
9. Arizona
10. Florida
11. Oklahoma
12. Gonzaga
13. Syracuse
14. Marquette
15. Pitt
16. Kansas
17. Vandy
18. Georgia Tech
19. North Carolina
20. Miss St.
21. Illinois
22. Texas
23. Texas Tech


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Wake Forest
2-Kentucky
3-Stanford
4-UCONN
5-North Carolina
6-Duke
7-Arizona
8-Florida
9-Cincy
10-Georgia Tech
11-Kansas
12-St. Joseph's
13-Louisville
14-Oklahoma
15-Pittsburgh
16-Gonzaga
17-Syracuse
18-Creighton
19-Marquette
20-Texas Tech
21-Providence
22-Vandy
23-Miss State
24-Oklahoma State
25-Texas


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

A lot of people still putting in Providence after two losses this week?!?! and one of them was to rutgers


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

1. Wake Forest
2. UCONN
3. Duke
4. Stanford
5. Arizona
6. Saint Joseph's
7. Georgia Tech
8. UNC
9. Cincinatti
10. Kansas
11. Louisville
12. Florida
13. Louisville
14. Pittsburgh
15. Texas
16. Texas Tech
17. Wisconsin
18. Syracuse
19. Creighton
20. Iowa State
21. Mississippi st.
22. Vanderbilt.
23. Marquette
24. Gonzaga
25. Oklahoma State


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

When I look at my top 25, I look on what I had last week, and I helped base on that Plus Providence is not even on my Top 20, so that vote does not count, only Top 20 does


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> No Cincinnati...way to go.



damn, thanks for tellin' me.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cycloneandy</b>!
> 1. Wake Forest
> 2. UCONN
> 3. Duke
> ...


No Kentucky?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Dude, Illinois just lost to Purdue in Champaign.


Illini's loses - UNC (10 @ the time), Providence, and Purdue (25) only by 4 ... Purdue's losses - Oklahoma (11), SMU  , Colorado St  , and Iowa  ... It's only four spots anyways.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> No Kentucky?


lol. gotta have Kentucky.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 
> Illini's loses - UNC (10 @ the time), Providence, and Purdue (25) only by 4 ... Purdue's losses - Oklahoma (11), SMU  , Colorado St  , and Iowa  ... It's only four spots anyways.


Point taken. Woops.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Stanford
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Louisville
6. Cincinatti
7. St. Josephs
8. Arizona
9. Florida
10. Oklahoma
11. Georgia Tech
12. Syracuse
13. North Carolina
14. Marquette
15. Kansas
16. Texas Tech
17. Mississippi St.
18. Pittsburgh
19. Creighton
20. Texas
21. Illinois
22. Wisconsin
23. Texas
24. Purdue
25. Marquette


----------



## sureshot89 (Jan 11, 2004)

1. UConn
2. Stanford
3. Duke
4. Wake Forest
5. Kentucky
6. St. Joe's
7. North Carolina
8. Louisville
9. Arizona
10. Cincy
11. Georgia Tech
12. Pittsburgh
13. Oklahoma
14. Kansas
15. Gonzaga
16. Florida
17. Texas
18. Syracuse
19. Mississippi St.
20. Wisconsin
21. Texas Tech
22. Creighton
23. Marquette
24. Vanderbilt
25. Seton Hall


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is UNC ahead of UK when UK beat UNC?


Uh...maybe because I think they're better?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

It's amazing how many people still won't put Uconn #1....


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

okay guys. sorry about the delay, but i now have class on monday's that prevents me from getting it up all that quick. thanks to everyone that voted. the final poll will be up asap.


----------

